# DS #4854: Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 2 (Japan)



## T-hug (Apr 27, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6149^^


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

frist post!!!1!!1!one

Nobutreally.
IGN Images.
Dailymotion Trailer.


----------



## Arp1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Playing the first one right now, hope this ones good too!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2010)

Is there any AP on this one? If not, then Square Enix is slipping


----------



## Raika (Apr 27, 2010)

Gah, I'm not done with the first one yet. D:
In fact I just started the first one a few days ago and I'm still at the beginning!!
Ahhhhh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I hope I finish it before the localized version (if any) gets dumped.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 27, 2010)

Doesn't seem to have hit any sources that would have people listing AP issues, so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 27, 2010)

i'll wait for english


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 27, 2010)

/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///

How to play "Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2" on your DSTT and R4

1. Download Patch.rar and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

Credit to Rudolph

Download http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AOHUYDYX


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

wow i want this state side NAO.


----------



## rockstar99 (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw man, I loved th first one but this one isn't on any of my sources yet


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel so sorry for you guys wanting to download it and play

i found the source but you know the rules (please dont pm me either)

guessing only people who got the Maple story early will know where to get it

by the time i finish work it will probably be in the most likely places


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 27, 2010)

Lets have this released stateside asap!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 27, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Is there any *FMV in* this one? If not, then Square Enix is slipping



I misinterpreted this comment as this ^


----------



## hergipotter (Apr 27, 2010)

gogogo english translation patch or US Release =D


----------



## Nobunaga (Apr 27, 2010)

i found it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S i won t tell you where did i get it Read the rules!


----------



## impizkit (Apr 27, 2010)

hergipotter said:
			
		

> gogogo english translation patch or US Release =D



It will get a US release. May be a while, but it will come.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 27, 2010)

its a secret and magical place where only those trusted with the information can go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




least when its out patches wont be needed for my files


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 27, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> wow i want this state side NAO.


Me too. Q.Q


----------



## shito (Apr 27, 2010)

oh yeah! i was waiting for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now to wait for english version (i think it will be announced @ E3)


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys with DSTT unofficial firmware 1.17.12a get my files 6.01 for no patching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218024


----------



## T-hug (Apr 27, 2010)

Dragon_Quest_Monsters_Joker_2_CRACK_JAP_NDS-SUXXORS


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm gonna try this out. I'm not gonna beat it because it's japanese language and I can't read it lol.


----------



## airpirate545 (Apr 28, 2010)

Started playing the first after watching the Top 10 DS Graphics youtube video. This one looks even better o.o


----------



## shinji888 (Apr 28, 2010)

square i want dx9 not another spin-off


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 28, 2010)

shinji888 said:
			
		

> square i want dx9 not another spin-off



You mean "DQ9"?


----------



## HunterJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Zaraf said:
			
		

> shinji888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_O BANG HEADSHOT! YOU GOT OWWWWWNED lol
how could u get Q mixed wth X???????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



your almost as stupid as me! AND THATS SAYING SUMMIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well now lets all go get some beer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and play DQM:J2 cos its awesum


----------



## Tekkin88 (Apr 28, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> Zaraf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fix'd 

On-topic: I never really liked the first one cause the kid's hair is just..... Not possible! It was standing like, 4 feet in the air!


----------



## HunterJ (Apr 28, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> HunterJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL not my fault i speak slang, damn chavs have corrupted my dialect!!! and yer i WISH i could have that awesomely crazy hair


----------



## kimyom (Apr 30, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

Note: 
This path is not only for "Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker 2". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## NecroZerumus (Apr 30, 2010)

Seems there is some sort of Anti-Piracy

Did any of you pass the part in the beginning where you're onboard some ship? I talked to everyone, and after awhile everyone on the ship disappeared without a trace and I couldn't progress further. Reminds me of that town in DQIV.


----------



## sword414 (May 1, 2010)

freezes after getting 1st monster for me w/ patch and wood r4

edit: nvm it worked after re-putting it on my r4 for some reason.


----------

